# Fads of the Seventies



## Furryanimal (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## dseag2 (Nov 14, 2021)

Great video!  Lots of memories.


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 14, 2021)

I had platform shoes which I totally loved.
In Australia we had decked out, Holden Panel Vans named The Sandman, dubbed - The Shaggin' Wagon



Shag Pile carpet was a thing. Plus the toilet accessories


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 15, 2021)

I remember streakers making a brief appearance in the 70s.


----------



## Fyrefox (Nov 15, 2021)

When I started  student teaching in the earlier 70’s, a middle-school student came up to me with the very first question of my career!  Unfortunately, that question was whether I streaked.  I shared the question with my faculty supervisor, and he howled.  I also shared the experience with my college roommate, who proclaimed streaking to be “_a non-innocent fad._”


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 15, 2021)

I was too lazy to streak but I did go skinny dipping a few times.

Skin is skin whether it's on your elbow or your arse.


----------



## jujube (Nov 15, 2021)

Miniskirts in the depths of grim Detroit winters.  That's what I remember most about the 70's.........had to be fashionable, even if you were freezing your a$$ off.


----------



## charry (Nov 15, 2021)

I loved my hot pants , had 2 pairs made in leather ...
Also suede mini skirts.....Great Days ....x


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Nov 15, 2021)

1970s men's tweed jacket:











confession:  I still like the look


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Nov 15, 2021)

in the 1970s we had long haired brawling pro hockey players like the fictional Hanson brothers (the real life Carlson bros):


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 15, 2021)

Frye boots, denim gauchos, Chic jeans, hot pants, fringed suede vests & jackets, Merlin, Atari, mood rings.


----------



## Purwell (Nov 15, 2021)

Fyrefox said:


> When I started  student teaching in the earlier 70’s, a middle-school student came up to me with the very first question of my career!  Unfortunately, that question was whether I streaked.  I shared the question with my faculty supervisor, and he howled.  I also shared the experience with my college roommate, who proclaimed streaking to be “_a non-innocent fad._”


My mother, in her 80's at the time, was in Margate on a coach trip and encountered a streaker. She clapped and gave him a cheer, then she looked round and all the other old ladies were tut tutting!


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 15, 2021)

&0's outfits for women... Yeah. 
For men... uhh no...


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Nov 15, 2021)

we bought lots of vinyl albums back then:









We stopped doing this  for several years.  Now they're back in style again.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Nov 15, 2021)

we used to wear a lot of military style clothes:









sadly, many Army-Navy stores are now closed and these garments are not available so much nowadays


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Nov 17, 2021)

In the 70s, you had to go to discos. There was a law. For guys, it was wide bell bottoms, platform shoes, wide belt, open collar madras shirt, AND TA Da, a zodiac pendent around your neck. Mine was Taurus.  That is so when you saw the person's sign, you could use the line, " I could just tell you were a Libra".  Hey, it worked.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 17, 2021)

My granddaughter surprised me the other day when we went shopping. She had on bell bottom jeans. I said well..I guess bell bottoms are back in. She said they are.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 17, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Frye boots, denim gauchos, Chic jeans, hot pants, fringed suede vests & jackets, Merlin, Atari, mood rings.


Member's Only jackets, Shady Brady cowboy hats. i had halter tops, cut offs  and  skinny leather vests with fringe.
Remember the overdone eye make-up and big hair?  Men's clothes looked REALLY STUPID!
(leisure suits and nylon shirts, bell bottoms, gold chains over unbuttoned shirts)  I thought disco was stupid!
I was in a bikini more than I was in clothes.  I was at the beach most of the time.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 17, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I thought disco was stupid!


Me too


----------



## jujube (Nov 17, 2021)

I remember my late husband in a tan linen leisure suit with brown topstitching, worn with a brown and pink flowered Qiana shirt and a leather-and-bead choker-type necklace with matching bracelet.  He also had a "curly 'fro".   I thought he looked great.

I matched in my de riguer slinky wrap-around black disco dress with spaghetti straps worn with high platform sandals, no matter how cold it was.  I had a matching curly 'fro.  

Neither of could disco worth a hoot, but we walked the walk.....

Ah, the 70's....


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 17, 2021)

I had platform shoes, Nik-Nik shirts and polyester bellbottoms.  Nik-Nik shirts were super expensive at the time, but I saved up so I could buy one every few months. 






This me in 1976.


----------



## Remy (Nov 18, 2021)

When they brought back those pheasant type women's blouses a few years ago indicative of the 70's, I couldn't stand the sight of them.


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 18, 2021)

My friends and I used to go to discos at least four nights a week. I love to dance, and so did they. No one got drunk, and I usually drank soda, occasionally had one drink. The club had live bands. We always closed the place down and then went for breakfast. Those were the days I could get home at 5 a.m., and still function perfectly at work the next day. 

It was interesting, watching the drunk people at closing time. I vowed never to be one of them.

Then out of the blue, we went to the club one night, and the music had changed. No more disco.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Nov 21, 2021)

In the 70s, you had to have catchy answer machine intro.  "Wait for the beep" just would not do. It had to be disgustingly cute.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Nov 30, 2021)

Remy said:


> When they brought back those pheasant type women's blouses a few years ago indicative of the 70's, I couldn't stand the sight of them.




Being a hipster of that era I liked the peasant girl look:  








a flattering wide rim hat would add much to the outfit


----------



## Remy (Dec 1, 2021)

@oldiebutgoody I literally had a dress like that in the early 80's but it was solid with print trim. I look bad in a hat.

This isn't giving me the bad flashback feeling some of those blouses did.


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 1, 2021)

Pet Rock


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 1, 2021)

Even in the early 70's, we had the fur babies.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 1, 2021)

Great to see what I missed. I was having kids and knee deep in diapers, working and fixing up our house in the 70s. Not much time for much else.  
Those shoes weren't built to run after kids.


----------



## charry (Dec 1, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> My granddaughter surprised me the other day when we went shopping. She had on bell bottom jeans. I said well..I guess bell bottoms are back in. She said they are.


Yep all trs and jeans are in fashion now.......skinny, slim , bootleg, and flared ......


----------



## charry (Dec 1, 2021)

I liked the cheese clothe blouses and dresses ..


----------



## oldpop (Dec 1, 2021)

I liked the tube tops the ladies were wearing....


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 1, 2021)

I loved the disco days.  The guys in their Angel Flights lol.
I wore bell bottoms, either levis , they had super bells too, or a brand called chemin de fer.
And, those platform shoes. 

And, being able to party all night and barely make it to work the next day.
Although, I did get marked AWOL a few times.


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 1, 2021)

Mood Rings


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Dec 1, 2021)

Remy said:


> @oldiebutgoody I literally had a dress like that in the early 80's but it was solid with print trim. I look bad in a hat.
> 
> This isn't giving me the bad flashback feeling some of those blouses did.




Over the years I have always found that women are their worse critics.  In all likelihood, people prolly looked at you with great admiration and likely thought you looked beautiful in such an outfit.  Since I always admire such an appearance I would have said the same about you.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 1, 2021)

charry said:


> I liked the cheese clothe blouses and dresses ..


Isn't the material kind of rough?  @Smiley Holly I remember I had a mood ring. I don't remember what happened to it.


----------



## Victor (Dec 2, 2021)

Loud  polyester-dacron slick men's shirts.

Disco is for dancing, not listening. If you were a dancer, then it was cool and very hip. The music is not bad, and better than later day stuff. I have a disco CD for memories. YMCA, Hot Stuff, Ring My Bell, Macho Man...funny, funny. Donna Summers. People complain because it replaced rock...so what? I say, bring it back.


----------



## Devi (Dec 2, 2021)

Victor said:


> People complain because it replaced rock...so what? I say, bring it back.


Yes they did, although it was _different than_ rock. Also cheaper for venues to hire a DJ than to hire bands.

That said, it was fun to dance to. And there are a good number of bands out there, even in these Covid days.


----------



## charry (Dec 3, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Isn't the material kind of rough?  @Smiley Holly I remember I had a mood ring. I don't remember what happened to it.


No....soft actually


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Dec 3, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> in the 1970s we had long haired brawling pro hockey players like the fictional Hanson brothers (the real life Carlson bros):






This is what they looked like in real life:











The one to the right is the real life Jack Carlson (portrayed by Dave Hanson of St Paul, MN ~ he went to Humboldt High School which is my neighborhood school). He could not play himself in the movie as he was just called up by the NHL when the movie was being made. Just imagine three self admitted goof balls like these appearing in your hockey camp.


----------

